# Hello From Sydney Australia



## HUBskincare (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi All,

It is a pleasure interact with the best "BEE Community" on internet!

I am the director of a young company that believes in the power of HONEY. Infact we are going to concentrate to develop most of the products on the HONEY.

We all love the BEES and the beatiful work they do every day to produce the real GOLD!

Thank you for having me in this special community of BEE LOVERS!


----------



## TNTBEES (Apr 14, 2012)

Welcome HUB.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## HUBskincare (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks guys.... look forward to learn more about this amazing beeworld!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome melittophile!


----------



## HUBskincare (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks guys I feel very welcome!


----------

